# Aspire English School, Paphos



## Zoomer22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello,

We are currently living in Larnaca and thinking of moving to Paphos. I have been thinking about Aspire English school in Tomb of the Kings Road for my daughter in Grade 2. Can anyone give me any feedback about this school and its reputation etc. Or if anyone has kids there would love to hear what you think.

Thanks

Sandra


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

It maybe better you ask this question on a local Facebook page? Parents in Paphos, perhaps then you will get the info you need from those who will know first hand.


----------

